# Ringkerntrafo/"Standard" Trafo im Eigenbau



## RedDragon2kx (7. November 2004)

Nabend

 ich brauch eine Ausgangsspannung von 160V und 4A kann aber keinen Trafo finden. Deshalb muss ich wohl oder übel mir einen selber bauen. Hier die Fragen an euch:
 Kennt einer eine gutes Tutorial zum Bau eines solchen Trafos(egal ob Ringkern oder nich)?
 Was ist besser ein Ringkern-Transformator oder ein Eisenkern-Transformator(heißen die so ?) ?
 Und wie muss ich die Windungen berechnen ?
 Vielen Dank im voraus

 MFG
 RedDragon2kx


----------



## Skinner (7. November 2004)

Also ich kann mir zwar nicht denken das du keinen Trafos findest aber ich kann dir ein paar infos geben:

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall lackisolierten Kupferdraht und ein "Gerüst" für den Trafo.

Die Brechnung findest sicher auch irgendwo im Netz


----------



## melmager (8. November 2004)

Also ich würde dir vorschlagen dich nach einer Ankerwickelei umzusehen um dir einen Trafo bauen zu lassen

Begründung:
bei der hohen Ausgangsspannung wirst du dir einen "wolf" wickeln 
und
640 VA ist auch eine Grösse die man schlecht selbst machen kann - es gibt zwar Eisenkerntravos als Bausatz
aber in der Leistungsklasse habe ich die noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Tobias K. (8. November 2004)

moin


Zur berechnung:
Die Spannung ergibt sich aus dem dem Verhältnis der Anzahl der Wicklungen.
Beispiel: Primär 230V Sekundär 115V ergibt also ein Wicklungsverhältnis 2:1, der Strom verhält sich genau anderes rum und wird doppelt so stark ( um es mal so auszudrücken).

Aber wie dick der Kupferdraht sein muss und wieviele Wicklungen sinnvoll sind weiss ich auch nich.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## bmit (8. November 2004)

Hallo RedDragon2kx,

zunächst: Ein paar Trafos habe ich bereits gebaut. Zuletzt auch einen mit 1800 VA (jaja, das geht). Die mit kleiner Leistung sind "Piddelkram", die mit großer reine Knochenarbeit.
Wenn ich Dir einen Rat geben darf: Lass die Finger weg vom Eigenbau, wenn Du nicht schon über etwas Erfahrung verfügst. Preiswerter als fertig gekauft kriegt man es nicht hin, denn das Material will bezahlt sein (später mehr).
Die Gefahr lauert nicht nur in der falschen Dimensionierung des CuL (Kupferlackdraht), auch der Eisenkern muss stimmen, denn die Leistung des Trafos wird ja über das Magnetfeld übertragen. Ist er zu schmächtig, kannst Du armdicke Wicklungen nehmen, das gute Stück ist und bleibt aber ein "Schwachmat".
Der nächste braune Eimer lauert in Form von Wärmeverlusten. Isoliert man den Kern nicht richtig, hat man eine Heizung gebaut. Nicht nur die einzelnen Trafobleche müssen gegeneinander isoliert werden, auch der Kern als Ganzes sollte irgendwo eine elektrische Unterbrechung aufweisen, sonst hat man eine Windung erschaffen, die Eisenkern heißt und unter Kurzschluss leidet. Dieser Spalt ist um so wichtiger, je höher die Leistung des Teils. Nur muss er so dünn wie möglich ausfallen, damit der magnetische Fluss nicht unnötig geschwächt wird (s. o.) "_melmager_" hat schon recht, 640 VA sind kein Pappenstiel.
Noch ein Fallstrick: Wenn Du nicht insbesondere die Sekundärwicklung (das ist die i. d. R. äußere, zuletzt aufgebrachte, die nicht die Netzspannung führt und zumeist in der Spannung auch niedriger liegt als diese, in Deinem Fall also die 160 V) sehr präzise und hochfest wickelst, hast Du einen "Rasierapparat". Das Teil brummt wie ein Bienenhaus und Du schmeisst ihn wahrscheinlich nach 10 Minuten Betrieb aus dem Fenster.
Noch ein paar Worte zu Ringkern- und Standard- Trafos (auch "´M-Blech-Trafo" genannt wegen der Form der Kernbleche). Ringkern- Trafos wiegen bei vergleichbarer Leistung etwa die Hälfte, sind demnach auch deutlich kleiner und brummen so gut wie nicht. Auch das magn. Streufeld ist viel geringer. Dafür ist die Fertigung aufwendiger, besonders das Wickeln, weil der Draht ja nicht gespult werden kann, sondern durchgereicht werden muss. Das hat seinen Preis und der liegt ca. ein drittel höher als beim Standard- Typ.
Die Berechnungsformeln zum Eigenbau könnte ich hier posten (stehen in meiner E-Tech- Formelsammlung...), versuch's aber erst mal so:
Trafos kann und darf man auch in Reihe und/oder parallel schalten, ähnlich wie Batterien. Genau wie bei letzteren, muss man hier auch auf die Polarität achten, trotz Wechselstrom, damit die Phasenlage stimmt. Bei Reihenschaltung ist der max. Strom nur so groß wie der der schwächsten Wicklung und die Spannungen addieren sich. Bei Parallelschaltung müssen die Spannungen der zusammengeschalteten Wicklungen absolut identisch sein (sonst wieder Heizung *g*), die Ströme addieren sich. In Deinem Fall habe ich einen konkreten Vorschlag: Nimm den Katalog von dem bekannten Elektronik- Versand aus Hirschau und schlag die Seite 1049 auf. Dort gibt es einen Typ mit der Bestellnummer 51 43 49-33. Der Trafo hat 4 A und Spannungsabgriffe bei 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 und 24 V.
Davon kaufst Du 7 Stück , Preis incl. Mengenrabatt ab 5 Stck. = 22,95
6 davon in Reihe bei 24 V macht 144 V, fehlen noch 16 V. Die bringt Nr. 7 am entsprechenden Abgriff. Alles zusammen 160 V bei 4 A für 160,65 . Dafür kannst Du keinen bauen und auch keinen bauen lassen. Zumindest wäre er ebenso teuer, solltest Du einen passenden finden, dann ohne die Flexibilität, fast jede gewünschte Spannung von 4 bis 168 V in 2er- Schritten zur Verfügung zu haben (auch wenn man es nicht braucht...). Prinzipiell kannst Du auch welche besorgen, die eine höhere Sekundärspannung haben als die vergleichsweise geringen 24 V, C....d hat aber den 4 A- Typ nur mit 24 V - leider.
So, nun entscheide, ob Du ihn noch bauen möchtest.
Gruß


----------



## bmit (8. November 2004)

hab' da noch was vergessen.
Möglichkeit 3: Du kaufst einen Trenntrafo in der benötigten Leistungsklasse. Entscheident ist hier nicht die Angabe in VA, sondern der Strom (A).
Trenntrafo heisst, 230 V 'rein und 230 V wieder raus. Den wickelst Du vorsichtig ab, bis Du 160 V hast (im Leerlauf ohne Last sollten es ruhig etwa 165 V sein, sonst sind bei 4 A Last keine 160 mehr übrig).
Diese Lösung ist wahrscheinlich sogar die preiswerteste und sieht auch "sauberer" aus.
Gruß


----------



## ManuelPeh (30. März 2005)

bmit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo RedDragon2kx,
> 
> zunächst: Ein paar Trafos habe ich bereits gebaut. Zuletzt auch einen mit 1800 VA (jaja, das geht). Die mit kleiner Leistung sind "Piddelkram", die mit großer reine Knochenarbeit.
> Wenn ich Dir einen Rat geben darf: Lass die Finger weg vom Eigenbau, wenn Du nicht schon über etwas Erfahrung verfügst. Preiswerter als fertig gekauft kriegt man es nicht hin, denn das Material will bezahlt sein (später mehr).
> ...


Ich wünschte, es gäbe mehr solcher Menschen, die ihr Wissen nicht nur in Stichworten, "wie selbstverständlich", in eine Antwort packen, sondern sich Zeit nehmen, um mit einer fundierten und detailierten Antwort auch nicht so erfahrenen Leuten eine Hilfe zu sein.
Auch wenn's nicht mein Thread ist: Vielen Dank! 
(nichts für ungut an die anderen Autoren, auch hier finden sich sehr brauchbare Infos. Aber wenn DAS nicht ausführlich ist, ja was denn dann )


----------



## RedDragon2kx (31. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure konstruktiven Vorschläge. Ich hab die 3te Möglichkeit die bmit vorgeschlagen hat gewählt:


> Möglichkeit 3: Du kaufst einen Trenntrafo in der benötigten Leistungsklasse. Entscheident ist hier nicht die Angabe in VA, sondern der Strom (A).
> Trenntrafo heisst, 230 V 'rein und 230 V wieder raus. Den wickelst Du vorsichtig ab, bis Du 160 V hast (im Leerlauf ohne Last sollten es ruhig etwa 165 V sein, sonst sind bei 4 A Last keine 160 mehr übrig).
> Diese Lösung ist wahrscheinlich sogar die preiswerteste und sieht auch "sauberer" aus.


Es hat sehr gut funktioniert und nun läuft alles einwandfrei ^^

MFG
RedDragon2kx


----------

